# holy shit guys im retarded



## Galaxy (Dec 29, 2013)

I read up on hcg blast before pct and every said do 1000iu like you should but I just now realized they meant everyday and not every week like I thought. Holy fuk am I dumb. What should I do? Cant order more because it will take too long to get here and my last pin was supposed to be today. Should I just blast the rest of it at 500iu a day until its gone or what?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 29, 2013)

u dont wanna do 1000iu everyday thats to much.I did fine with 500iu eod


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 29, 2013)

u blast the hcg after your last pin for 2 3 weeks then 2 days later start pct


----------



## Galaxy (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah I realize that now lol but I got maybe 2500 iu left and cant get another vial in time. Should I just blast 500iu every day for the next few days? Is that okay?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 29, 2013)

i need more info on where u are in the cycle


----------



## losieloos (Dec 29, 2013)

Just do 625 2x a week for 2 weeks after your last pinn S4 ur making a big whoop out of nothing.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh man you're screwed.  Your balls are gonna fall off


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 29, 2013)

Ball size is over rated. No one sees them but my wife.


----------



## Galaxy (Dec 29, 2013)

Lol okay man will do. Thanks bros!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 29, 2013)

Holy hell bro.....1000 everyday!?  Your balls will be floating in toilet water when u shit.


----------



## Galaxy (Dec 29, 2013)

^ ahahahhaha


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 24, 2014)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/kristyr929/SimonsHarbles.jpg


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 24, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Holy hell bro.....1000 everyday!?  Your balls will be floating in toilet water when u shit.


 

LMFAO its important to get used to the sensation though, I believe they do that anyway about 60 years old


----------

